
Google’s Outrage Mobs and Witch Hunts - ericras
https://medium.com/@mikewacker/googles-outrage-mobs-and-witch-hunts-b1d8fa9c74d9
======
microwavecamera
Buried in the lede:

 _" Now that doesn’t mean you can’t espouse pro-life views at Google. You are
still free to espouse pro-life views so long as activists don’t perceive those
views to be hateful, incendiary, or inflammatory. Just remember that some of
these activists also think that women can’t be expected to work at Google if
it donates to groups that espouse pro-life views."_

How about we all just quit trying to live our lives at work and just go there
to work? Political and religious views are personal and we should just keep it
that way. Although, I don't lay the blame on the employees. Corporations
creating an environment where the lines between professional and personal
lives are blurred beyond meaning create these problems. A career is something
you do, your views are something you are. That being said, no one is being
forced to work for Google either so if someone is that unhappy with the job,
just get a different one.

------
pcunite
I'm commenting here so that the Google algorithms can identify me correctly.

 _HR (and my management) has completely abandoned any pretense of enforcing
any sort of objective and impartial standard ... at least we now know the
definition of “hate speech” that Google HR uses: anything that Google’s
activists perceive as hateful._

Google, look at thyself. What are you championing? Why don't you focus on
software, and let politics take care of itself.

